#  Chat Ecke >   Krankenhaus-Einlieferung >

## carolinaa

Hallo 
Ich hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich Einlieferungen ins Krankenhaus... 
Eine Freundin hatte einen schweren Autounfall - zum Glück ohne schwere gesundheitliche und lebensbedrohliche Folgen. Bei ihrerer Einlieferung wurden ihre persönlichen Wertgegenstände verwahrt - unter anderem auch ihr Mobiltelefon, dass sie trotz mehrmaliger Anfragen allerdings nicht erhielt.
Meine Frage nun dazu...ist das Krankenhauspersonal befugt dies zu verwahren und an den Patienten trotz Anfrage nicht auszuhändigen, mit der Begründung man müsste sich erholen?? Zudem war das Handy die gesamte Zeit über eingeschaltet...das Personal konnte also die ganze Zeit über verfolgen wer anrief, welche Sms sie erhielt, ...
Auf eingehende Anrufe wurde allerdings nicht geantwortet, so dass ich lange Zeit nicht wusste dass sie sich im Krankenhaus befindet.
Ist dieses Verhalten gerechtfertigt??
Was passiert üblicherweise mit den Wertgegenständen die eine Person zum Zeitpunkt des Unfalls bei sich trägt? 
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten

----------


## Christiane

Hallo carolinaa, 
ja, es ist tatsächlich üblich, daß Wertsachen im Schwesternzimmer verwahrt werden. Ansprechbare Patienten werden gefragt, ob sie Ausweise, Geldbörse usw. abgeben möchten, es wird sogar angeraten, weil auf den Stationen recht häufig gemaust wird. Bei bewußtlosen Patienten wird davon ausgegangen, daß sie damit einverstanden sind.
Nun zum Handy. Die Benutzung von Handys ist in den meisten Kliniken verboten. Erstens wegen der Gerätschaften, die evl gestört werden könnten, zweitens aus Rücksicht auf andere Patienten. Es gibt aber die Möglichkeit von Telefonkarten, die man in der Klinik kauft und am Telefon des Patientenbettes einschiebt. 
Der fehlende Rückruf hat ebenfalls einen Grund: die Schweigepflicht aller Mitarbeiter. Bei der Aufnahme werden die Patienten gefragt, wer angerufen werden und wem man Auskünfte erteilen darf. Und NUR die genannten Leute dürfen angerufen werden! 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## lucy230279

ich muss mal einhaken, es ist nachgewiesen, dass die Geräte nicht gestört werden, trotzdem bleibt dieses Verbot, was ich mehr als dämlich finde...

----------


## Teetante

> ich muss mal einhaken, es ist nachgewiesen, dass die Geräte nicht gestört werden, trotzdem bleibt dieses Verbot, was ich mehr als dämlich finde...

 Dann geh mal mit Deinem Handy telefonierenderweise auf eine Intensivstation und hoffe, daß nichts weiter passiert! Ich habe es erlebt, ich möchte es als Pat. auf der ITS liegend nicht erleben!!!

----------


## lucy230279

da hast du sicherlich recht..auf intensivstationen fid ich das auch in ordnung, mein beitrag bezog sich mehr auf die "normalen" stationen..

----------


## Teetante

> da hast du sicherlich recht..auf intensivstationen fid ich das auch in ordnung, mein beitrag bezog sich mehr auf die "normalen" stationen..

 Ach sooooo meintest Du das! Dann ist ja alles klar! 
LG und schönen Abend, Andrea

----------


## Gast07

Hallo,  in vielen Kliniken ist das Handyverbot in den letzten Monaten aufgehoben worden.   Natürlich sollte man Rücksicht auf seine Mitpatienten nehmen und es auf lautlos stellen.   Viele Grüße Gast07

----------


## Christiane

Hups. Habe ich noch gar nicht mitbekommen. War im vergangenen Jahr mehrfach im Krankenhaus und werde ambulant in einer anderen Einrichtung weiterbetreut. In beiden Häusern gilt das Handyverbot noch.

----------


## Maggie

Hi, 
also in dem KKH in dem ich letztes Jahr im Juni operiert wurde war kein Handyverbot.
Hab extra nachgefragt da ich mir keinen Anschiss einhandeln wollte. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Stine

In unserer Uniklinik gibt es mittlerweile auch kein Handyverbot mehr. 
Lg, Christina :shy_flower:

----------


## Sunflowers

Hi zusammen, 
meine Schwägerin ist Ärztin und arbeitet im Krankenhaus. Sie erzählte uns mal, dass selbst die Ärzte ein Diensthandy bei sich haben. Ich denke, die Handystörung an Geräten ist heute nicht mehr so gefährlich wie noch vor ein paar Jahren. Daher ist es bereits vielen Kliniken nicht mehr verboten.

----------


## StarBuG

Es gibt eine große Studie die belegt, dass Handys keinerlei Einfluss auf medizinische Geräte haben.
Darum wird in vielen Kliniken das Handyverbot jetzt nach und nach aufgehoben. 
Selbst auf der Intensivstation laufen die Ärzte mit ihren Handys rum  :Zwinker:  
Die Uniklinik Frankfurt hat das Handyverbot auch aufgehoben 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

Ich werde es trotzdem nicht ausprobieren in der Nähe der ITS. Auf der ITS, auf der meine Schwiemu lag letztes Jahr, herrschte absolutes Handyverbot und auch die Ärzte dort hatten KEIN Handy.  
In Flugzeugen herrscht nach wie vor Handyverbot, warum nur?  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  
Naja, vielleicht kann ich demnächst andere Sachen bzgl. Handy im KH vermelden, bei uns tobt der Bär in Form von wahrscheinlich nächster Herz-Op und so einigem mehr. 
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## Christiane

Weil dann im Cockpit der Autopilot spinnt.
Habe aber schon gehört, daß inzwischen Laptops in der Luft erlaubt sind, nur in der Start und Landephase nicht.

----------


## billchen

also ich war letztes jahr auch im krankenhaus..da war absolutes handyverbot..da habe sogar ärzte besucher darauf aufmerksam gemacht das es verboten ist was manche aber nicht gestört hat..na ja in dem bereich befand sich auch die intensiv station was ich auch ok finde..ein arzt hat mal gesagt das die intensiv geräte verrückt spielen würden

----------


## Gast07

Hallo,   

> *Handy-Verbot im Krankenhaus wankt* 
> VON WOLFGANG SCHUBERT     Immer mehr Krankenhäuser erlauben das telefonieren mit dem Handy. Foto: AFP   _Düsseldorf (RP)._* Weil sie angeblich hochempfindliche medizinische Geräte stören könnten, sind Mobiltelefone in den meisten Krankenhäusern auszuschalten. Die meisten Patienten und Besucher nehmen das bislang widerspruchslos hin. Doch die Bastion wankt.* 
> Das Handyverbot ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß und zudem unnötig, sagt Rainer Brase, Sprecher der Geschäftsführung des Klinikums Region Hannover. Eine Beeinträchtigung medizinischer Geräte sei so gut wie auszuschließen. Mitarbeiter nutzten schließlich schon länger ihre Handys, ohne dass die medizinische Versorgung jemals gefährdet worden sei. Folge: In diesen Tagen sollen die Verbotsschilder in den zwölf Häusern des Klinikums entfernt werden.
> Aus den gleichen Gründen fiel bereits Ende Februar das Handyverbot in den Unikliniken Frankfurt. Nur in den Operationsräumen und Intensivstationen sind Handys noch untersagt. Das St. Elisabeth-Hospital Meerbusch-Lank verzichtet sogar schon seit August auf die Maßregelung von Patienten und Besuchern. Wer die Handymanie einschränken und Ruhezonen wahren will, sollte das dann auch so begründen und keine Sicherheitsbedenken vorschieben, sagt Dr. Stefan Ewerbeck, Chefarzt der Inneren Medizin in Meerbusch. *Sicherheitsabstand erforderlich*
> Die Kritiker sind sich einig: Wenn ein Sicherheitsabstand von einem Meter zu medizinischen Apparaturen gewahrt werde, bedeute ein eingeschaltetes Mobiltelefon keine Gefahr. Fehlfunktionen der Technik seien nahezu ausgeschlossen. Studien bestätigen das. Bei 300 Stichproben mit zwei Handys, in denen alltägliche Situationen im Krankenhaus nachgestellt wurden, fanden Forscher der Mayo-Klinik im amerikanischen Rochester keinen einzigen Nachweis, dass ein Mobiltelefon die Geräte auf der Intensivstation oder in anderen Bereichen beeinträchtigt hätte. Zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis kam vor acht Jahren eine Studie des Instituts für Medizintechnik der Universität Gießen.
> Ob jetzt immer mehr Kliniken das Handyverbot aufheben, bleibt offen .............

 weiter: *http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/aktuelles/wirtschaft/ratgeber/424663* 
Ich denke, dass viele ihr Zubrot ( Gebühren ) nicht verlieren wollen  :Cry:   
Viele Grüße
Gast07

----------


## Christiane

Gut zu wissen. Die Gebühren der klinikseigenen Telefonkarten sind bei uns (Erfurt) unverschämt. Wir haben heimlich auf dem Hof telefoniert...

----------

